# Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

http://lltek.com/PRS_bin/prs_1...n.htm
I don't know if this was posted before...what do you guys think?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (adibaiz)*

Horrible.
PETER M


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the sides and rear, but the nose...not so much! 
I don't really care for those rims and I wonder why they have different tires on each side of the car?


_Modified by Auzivision at 4:59 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't like the rims, and the nose but love the side and rear.


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

There is almost no change in the sides and rear except for taking the badge off. The front looks like it was designed to look very similar to the Bentley. Any car will look better if it has a nice looking set of after market rims. Overall I think it looks nice but probably not worth the hassle. The hood looks like it would have to be replaced or modified to fit the larger grill. The mesh grill looks good on the vehicle mostly because of the color of the car. I think the kit is nice but doubt i would put it on my Phaeton.
I wonder how it works out moving the fog lights from their original place.......

Juan


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (adibaiz)*

The front looks like a Ford 500.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh the humanity!!


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Bentley Continental The body kit looks pretty similar








ford 500


















_Modified by spdracrz at 6:58 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The rear: nice
The front: Ugh


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes, the rear is good, front can be much better.


----------



## Sky.GB (Jul 22, 2008)

The front looks more like an S550/600 rather than a Bentley.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_Horrible.
PETER M

Peter
20 years ago, I might have argued the point with you.
I notice their blurb described the OEM Phaeton as understated....at least they got something right








Adam


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

My main question would be - WHY?








(I guess I'm happy with 'plain Vanilla')


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (george777)*

I guess the same reason some people are just not satisfied with the way things are. Some will rip a pair pants right after they bought them just to be different.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (eurolok003)*

I like the front. It has the Bentley look. I just wish there was something a liiiiiitle less aggressive in the front. Maybe there's too much mesh going on. Maybe the bottom mouth could be toned donw just little. Not loving the foglight placement either. But it has potential. I hate when a luxury car is modified to try and look like a sports car. This is bordering on that.
The rims HORRIBLE.
The back. PERFECT


_Modified by derrickonline at 7:19 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (adibaiz)*

front its over done. rest its so so but at least someone its doing something for a phaeton so im glad


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

The front is awful, and while the rear looks good I think the whole thing is nothing but a photoshop. I mean, the rear lights on the kit look larger than OEM, but the 'side' view shows no change on the fenders.
God have mercy on the first fool that orders this kit.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (adibaiz)*

These are the only other revised front ends I've seen..








Lower grills removed...








Passat lower grill (my car)


_Modified by Paldi at 10:54 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (Paldi)*

Looking at the pictures of the back of the car on the LLTek site, and being a Brit, I'm struggling to see what's wrong with "understated" and why I'd prefer "excitement"? The whole point of a Phaeton is that it's understated.... and long may it continue.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (n968412L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n968412L* »_...The whole point of a Phaeton is that it's understated.... and long may it continue.

Precisely! 
(even changing to some other wheels - as above - and 'lowering' it - again, as above - is just a horrible thing to do. But that's only my opinion)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (george777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *george777* »_My main question would be - WHY?

Probably because many Phaetons are now being sold to their third and fourth owners, and prices have come down to the level that permits a different demographic than the original target audience to buy the car.
It's a bit like when a 16 year old gets given the keys to Mom's old Honda Accord or Nissan Sentra - first thing they want to do is put 18 inch wheels and a wing on it.
Michael


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (PanEuropean)*

I went through that phase--over 20 yrs ago. But it was a 1985 mazda 626. Ah the good ol' days


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (eurolok003)*

I'm proud to say that my first car as a teenager was a Chevy Chevette (given to me by my Father) - and I liked it's boxy-unproviking look. My first 'real purchase' was a (1981) Volvo 244 DL - as my friends were into BMW's, Alfa's and such, I was a square peg!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (george777)*

My first car was a Pinto. I think they are extinct now - I haven't seen one for about 15 years.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (PanEuropean)*

From "PINTO" to "PhaeTOn". Wow. What a journey.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (eurolok003)*

I dont know why anyone will do something horrendous to their phaetons.
I do know the reason people modify their Phaeton its because its just human nature. We are all different and need to make our cars more attracting to ourselves.
No wonder some car look horrible to you but the owner loves it and im sure it puts a happy smile in their face.
I never owned a stock car. my brand new purchases have last untouch maybe a week.
What ever makes you happy.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Deluxe New Body Kit by Hofele Tuning (adibaiz)*

I like the front end....a lot too. I like the more agressive look. I think it is tastefully done for a body kit. Most body kits try too hard; too many ducts, big spoilers, etc. This kit looks good to me although I have no plans on ever buying it.
Best,
Terry


----------



## Ed LeBlanc (Nov 7, 2012)

*Body Kit*

I just got a Phaeton that had some MINOR ft damage. I actully purchased a water car to repair mine and sell parts of the water car. I looked at the kit and only see that the front is different. I have to say I like the kit....but at OVER %K...I think it is way too much and I amn sure you will also have to change the hood also. If anyone has a kit at a much cheaper price and want to sell it I would be interested....are there ANY OTHER body kits for the Phaeton?


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

So where are the 4 tail pipes on the original pictures of the "before" phaeton? 

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> So where are the 4 tail pipes on the original pictures of the "before" phaeton?


Hi Mike,

Most European cars are TDIs and don't have those pipe trims, the exhaust is directed down towards the road to divert take-off soot away from pedestrians' legs.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I just got a Phaeton that had some MINOR ft damage. I actully purchased a water car to repair mine and sell parts of the water car. I looked at the kit and only see that the front is different. I have to say I like the kit....but at OVER %K...I think it is way too much and I amn sure you will also have to change the hood also. If anyone has a kit at a much cheaper price and want to sell it I would be interested....are there ANY OTHER body kits for the Phaeton?


Hi Ed,

I had a really good look, but couldn't find anything else. I was in discussions with Hofele to take the car down to their works, but the price was too €€€ and I had doubts about the stability of the hood extension joint with normal use. 

After 6 months I was pleased that I did not have it done, because

--- (a) I now highly value the anonymity of this car and 
--- (b) photos posted here Phaeton derivatives Hofele via-Bentley through Bugatti (post #18) somehow give a different take on the look of the mods from the publicity shots and I don't find it as appealing.

Maybe the factory did such a good job of the latest facelift, straightening the grille and bumper into more of a 'cow-catcher-powerful- locomotive' look, that the similar Hofele changes now look less happy.

But the slippery front end we have is a wonderful piece of sculpture. If the front and back were square the vehicle would look vast. As it is, it blends into the car park along with the Vauxhalls and Peugeots and the hooded kiddies leave it alone.

Chris


----------

